# php serverstatus script für cs



## digga11 (6. Februar 2005)

hallo leute

ich such ein serverstatus mit oder ohne rank & skill liste script 






http://www.gtg.cs-sq.de


----------



## Alexander Feil (6. Februar 2005)

Hi,

deine Suche passt ja klasse in das HTML Forum *g*
Mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit wirst du hier keine Antworten finden.

Gruß
Aleks


----------



## digga11 (6. Februar 2005)

Hi
Ich weiß das das ihr nicht hin passt 
und wo soll ich das schreiben?


----------



## redlama (7. Februar 2005)

Wie wäre es mit dem PHP Forum?
@Mods: Bitte verschieben!

redlama


----------



## DigitalMarine (7. Februar 2005)

Auch wenn Du im falschen Forum bist - probier es mal mit PsychoStats


----------

